# Chinese slingshot (cheap) review



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Like most newbies any search for bands leads you to the chinese websites I supposed because there is just more variety. Those who have seen some of my posts know that I have bought several simpleshot slingshots(Scout/Hammer/Axiom/torque) because they were having a Christmas sale, and in general all the Nathan videos give you confidence in that the product works. But that said I did not expect chinese products to be bad either..seems like a lot of champions and products originate there.

A a few weeks ago I ordered some paper targets/backstop, and while I was on the site, this sling shot popped up that looked cool. It was stainless steel and and it was $10.95 so I added it to the cart what the heck. It also came with 6 bands with pouches.

So it comes last nite...and I think...wow..this thing is kinda small, but it seems solid. What surprised me the most were the narrower/thinner bands and pouch. I figured...small slingshot, small everything.

So I hook up the bands this morning(the attachment is very solid..I have been curious about that type of setup) and I head outside to give it a try (maybe 25 ft).

I noticed the bands were really easy to pull back due to their thinness, and my 8/9mm clay ammo barely fit the pouch. I had been going toward the thin band direction anyway.

Long story short...I did about ten shots or so at a spot on a cardboard box, and I was doing pretty well. If fact, I did a double-take. I thought...wow...this setup is working well for first time. Also..the velocity of the clay balls seemed really good which surprised me also. I guess maybe the thin bands and light pouch were a factor in that right? I had stumbled on some videos etc about using lite pouches/ties etc.

Now It could be like one of those days you go to the golf course after a year, and do better than you ever did. But the next day you are as bad as ever.

I have probably spent $150 on sling shots the last 2 months, and this little $10.95 hummer comes out of nowhere and disrupts my slingshot worldview.

Something tells me there is some sort of confucian wisdom there somewhere, like "a fool and his money are soon parted..."

Actually...my Dad used to tell me that all the time.

Anyway...if anyone see's this slingshot on Ali Xpress and is thinking about it, I would say its definitely worth a try.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

My bands also came from GPZ(some GPZ yellows of course...and some SUMEIKE blue...*and a $5 slingshot I threw in*. Dang...its shoots better than the $10!

Both slingshots have sort of a hammer grip but its smaller so it just fits into the hand...not sure what the material is on this one...resin I think...its really a beauty.

Nothing like a cheap hobby.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Super awesome to hear you've got a couple rock-solid slingshots for a good price. I do all my Chinese ordering from slingshooting.com and have had nothing but 100% success with them. The only place I can find my fiber optic line for the fiber optics sights I put on all my slingshots. I personally have towards the steel and titanium headed slingshots that you can kind of only find on the Chinese website.

Very nice grouping by the way very tight!

Cheers


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I totally agree that some of these slingshots are nearly impossible to pass up, and great performers, to boot!

The performance of light bands has surprised many of us over the last several years - especially since the 2018 world slingshot tournament.

Those are two pretty good designs. One design issue jumps out at me. I have a strong preference for the clamp arrangement on the resin slingshot. The small clamping piece is facing the target, and the bands pull against the frame. I like that much better than having the bands pull against the small piece which is on side your face is facing! I'd keep an eye (heh, heh) on those attachments! Indeed, I am leery of any hardware on slingshots. Check 'em all, frequently!

And hey, nice group!


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Its not in the picture but I assume you have seen the Allen bolts attachment. I really like the approach...yes I check quite often because I have found so far that goggles/safety glasses just seem to get in the way of my aiming...but i just started. Ever had a band whop you in the face?

I checked the site again..it was $7 not $5, but a good deal.



KawKan said:


> I totally agree that some of these slingshots are nearly impossible to pass up, and great performers, to boot!
> 
> The performance of light bands has surprised many of us over the last several years - especially since the 2018 world slingshot tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Super awesome to hear you've got a couple rock-solid slingshots for a good price. I do all my Chinese ordering from slingshooting.com and have had nothing but 100% success with them. The only place I can find my fiber optic line for the fiber optics sights I put on all my slingshots. I personally have towards the steel and titanium headed slingshots that you can kind of only find on the Chinese website.
> 
> Very nice grouping by the way very tight!
> 
> Cheers


Actually the stainless slingshot did come with some sort of sight. I have not ventured there yet..not sure if i want to go there. I am still trying out various cant angles etc. As far as feel I like 45 degrees, but not sure thats a good idea at this time. As I recall you bought a Dragon II right? OTT or TTF...What hardware.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"A fool and his money are soon parted." Yes. But that is counter balanced by, "I'm an Adult and I can spend my money on toys as I want and you can't stop me! :neener: :neener: :neener: !".

,,I./ !


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes Eagle I have the D1 with the Dragon King 2 handle. I am an Ott shooter never really liked the through the fork for me. The Dragon King 2 and the heaven Emperor slingshots are both excellent slingshots as well.


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

The black resin slingshot is my favorite! If it was made in the US, it would be at least $40. I filed off most of the sights and left the top one only. It comes up on Amazon sometimes.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

For sure...solid band attachment...wide enough for big bands...and an ergonomic shape....if they made that thing in some beautiful hardwood...or stainless steel...I would buy one for sure....The design is really good...it has sights?...hmm..had no idea.



Heifereye said:


> The black resin slingshot is my favorite! If it was made in the US, it would be at least $40. I filed off most of the sights and left the top one only. It comes up on Amazon sometimes.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I picked this one up off Amazon for $16 - it's really solid, and as others have said, it really seems well built - really like the band attachment system. Being that it's metal, it seems much heavier than the SS Scout XL which I like ... even with the smaller profile. I've read stories about zinc Chinese SS's failing & hurting people - but I think if you stick to stainless, they're ok (I've had some really nasty frame hits as the throat is 5 mm narrower than I'm used to (I think I've got it figured out how to NOT do that) & nothing negative other than some gnarly dents)... tough to beat


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

When I started i had a few frame hits especially with the torque. For me, the key was just make sure to pinch the ammo between your fingers, meaning don't pinch "in front of" the ammo, which is the natural inclination. I don't think the issue was that I was not drawing the pouch back parallel to the fork and target..

That said, that reminds me of something I want to find out. What is the impact of the space/distance between the forks? For sure there is greater chance of fork hits. For sure someone has researched this, just another item on my knowledge to-do list ..

From a lot of posts I have seen lately on the "what are you shooting" thread, a lot of shooters really like small forks, in some cases almost non-existent. Not sure I am there yet.

I picked this one up off Amazon for $16 - it's really solid, and as others have said, it really seems well built - really like the band attachment system. Being that it's metal, it seems much heavier than the SS Scout XL which I like ... even with the smaller profile. I've read stories about zinc Chinese SS's failing & hurting people - but I think if you stick to stainless, they're ok (I've had some really nasty frame hits as the throat is 5 mm narrower than I'm used to (I think I've got it figured out how to NOT do that) & nothing negative other than some gnarly dents)... tough to beat



snydes said:


>


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

When I speak of lesser cost slingshots from China I can't help but remember a $5 Feihu fork that is one of my favorite go-to shooters from GZK. The Feihu fork is my all-time favorite and for five bucks I couldn't pass this up. If you wanna take a look, go here: https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=250ea65c97f14305888da03bfe7ef494

Rich


----------



## omfigueiredo (6 mo ago)

eaglerockdude said:


> Minhas bandas também vieram de GPZ (algumas GPZ amarelas, é claro... e algumas SUMEIKE azuis... *e um estilingue de $ 5 que eu joguei* . Caramba... seus tiros são melhores que os $ 10!
> 
> Ambos os estilingues têm uma espécie de aperto de martelo, mas é menor, então cabe na mão... não tenho certeza de qual é o material deste... resina eu acho... é realmente uma beleza.
> 
> ...





Heifereye said:


> The black resin slingshot is my favorite! If it was made in the US, it would be at least $40. I filed off most of the sights and left the top one only. It comes up on Amazon sometimes.


I confess that it has been the slingshot I use the most since I've had it. Very comfortable, great to the touch and survived a few frame shoots


----------

